# Chemical Guys=Warner Chemical=Instafinish=Automagic ???



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi guys

While looking for an APC available here, found an internet site of a reseller of Instafinish products - http://www.instafinish.com/
Knowing nothing about them I've searched a bit and their products are the same as Warner Chemical ones - http://www.warnerchemical.com/, who (after reading on autopia) is the mother company behind Chemical Guys. Both Instafinish and Warner specify on their site that they OEM production and can relabel for other companys on request.
The products are extremely similar also to Automagic.

Paint Sealant
Cherry Wet Wax
Maxi Suds
Butter Wet Wax
EZ Wax

Any of this ring any bells? They all carry this products!

What do you think? Are this (more or less) the same products, but relabeled?


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

AutoMagic (Auto Wax Company) is not the same. They are the ones that have the US patent on Clay that's keeping all other mfgr's from making their own (for a few more years anyway). They were recently (2005) bought by the Illinois Tool Works.
The CG/Warner connection has been mentioned before. Not familiar with Instafinish.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

toni said:


> Hi guys
> 
> While looking for an APC available here, found an internet site of a reseller of Instafinish products - http://www.instafinish.com/
> Knowing nothing about them I've searched a bit and their products are the same as Warner Chemical ones - http://www.warnerchemical.com/, who (after reading on autopia) is the mother company behind Chemical Guys. Both Instafinish and Warner specify on their site that they OEM production and can relabel for other companys on request.
> ...


thats a good fact

doesnt seem such a big problem
as many of us know that some traders here get thier SF from autorae and put their sticker on it

so what really matters is who sells the stuff cheaper


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

One of Warner chemicals or P & B manifacturing is the big dragon.


----------



## Surrey_V (Mar 21, 2011)

Silva1 said:


> thats a good fact
> 
> doesnt seem such a big problem
> as many of us know that some traders here get thier SF from autorae and put their sticker on it
> ...


I think autorae gets their SF from a company in Derby!

Know a few of the boys up there!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm suspicious of some Stjarnagloss products being from the same group of people.
Especially Stj. Tanjerine, which is identical to CG CG+W
Korsbar is identical to CG Maxi Suds 2
Hjul is VERY similar to CG Diablo

Have a look through Shinearama, they stock Instafinish, CG and Stjarnagloss, and you will see some similarities throughout the ranges.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to add, it doesn't bother me by the way who owns who, as long as it's a good product does it really matter who made it or if someone else uses a very similar 'recipe'?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Silva1 said:


> thats a good fact
> 
> doesnt seem such a big problem
> as many of us know that some traders here get thier SF from autorae and put their sticker on it
> ...


also know of a few companies rebranding angchem/anglewax products 
and others. 

i agree with dennis.. We will never have a ********** answer to this question(which is now being asked for the 83rd time on here :lol
and I don't care, as long as it works for me


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

it happens a lot more than you think! not related to detailing but when i was 16 i needed cash so i did some agency work at a fish factory (AWFUL!) but we were packing frozen salmon for farmfoods then the bag would change to M&S with the exact same fish in the bag as farmfoods & i know the price would not have been anywhere near each other. Clever branding is what its all about!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol on that note chris, we buy potatoes direct from a local farm for work, 25kg for £5 when in season..
they also supply m&s, same potatoes we buy, but m&s are charging £3 for 1kg..
now they will be buying them in bigger quantities so probably paying less than £5 for 25kg


----------

